# Jet Beam C-LE



## ernsanada (Feb 22, 2007)

I just got the Jet Beam C-LE from Emilion.

Shipping took around 14 days to Socal.

Machining is excellent.

Type III Anodize is very good.

Twisting action is OK. No problems noted at this time. Both C-LE's goes through all levels with no problems.

Cleaned off threads noted very little grit or debris came off the threads.

Tint on both lights are very white.




























































































Jet Beam C-LE @ 77"






Jet Beam C-LE @ 77" Stepped down exposure.






Both Jet Beam C-LE's @ 77"






Both Jet Beam C-LE's @ 77" Stepped down exposure.






Left, Jet Beam C-LE. Right, Fenix L1D CE






Left, Jet Beam C-LE. Right, Fenix L1D CE






Left, Jet Beam C-LE. Right, Fenix L1D CE @ 77"






Left, Jet Beam C-LE. Right, Fenix L1D CE @ 77" Stepped down exposure.


----------



## ernsanada (Feb 22, 2007)

I used the Duracell nimh Rechageable 2650mAh Batteries for the beam shots.


----------



## Perfectionist (Feb 22, 2007)

Kick *** pics !

Will these be available again from Emillion ??


----------



## IsaacHayes (Feb 22, 2007)

Looks like you'll have sticky lights after that tree sap!! hahaha  Nice pictures/beamshots as always :thumbsup:


----------



## ernsanada (Feb 22, 2007)

IsaacHayes said:


> Looks like you'll have sticky lights after that tree sap!! hahaha  Nice pictures/beamshots as always :thumbsup:



I thought all that sticky stuff was from waiting in anticipation.


----------



## mchlwise (Feb 22, 2007)

ernsanada said:


> I thought all that sticky stuff was from waiting in anticipation.



No, not from anticipation, but from finally getting them. :naughty:

Great pix as always. 

:rock:


----------



## ernsanada (Feb 22, 2007)

I took this picture with my new camera. Nikon D40






Set Nikon D40 to fine and used a UV Haze filter off my Nikon FE2.






No UV Haze filter set to normal.






Old Camera, Sony DCS W1


----------



## IsaacHayes (Feb 22, 2007)

Hmm new camera seems to be less saturated in color. :thinking: Maybe just not used to the color balance on it yet?


----------



## ernsanada (Feb 22, 2007)

IsaacHayes said:


> Hmm new camera seems to be less saturated in color. :thinking: Maybe just not used to the color balance on it yet?



I just got it today. I still have to play around with it.

My older camer a is a Sony DSCW1 point and shoot.

The newer camera is a Nikon D40 SLR.


----------



## letezac (Feb 22, 2007)

jetbeam quality is great. Are you going to try the same but on 14500?


----------



## ernsanada (Feb 22, 2007)

Does anybody know where we can get some springs like this to fit in our Jet Beam C-LE's?






BTW this is the Fenix P1D CE Battery Tube.


----------



## ernsanada (Feb 22, 2007)

This is a picture of the cushion used in the Jet Beam C -LE Battery Tube. The left one is in one of the lights. Came with 2 each.


----------



## kwando (Feb 22, 2007)

i found that the supplied cushion is too think and it puts too much pressure on the threads... i found a great product at walmart. instead of putting it inside the battery tube, i places it on the head. i used Dr. Scholl's circular corn cushion... fits perfectly


----------



## havand (Feb 22, 2007)

ernsanada: I don't know how new you are to non point and shoot photography...If you've been around the block so to speak, ignore the following parapraph 

Don't be discouraged with the new camera at first. Your first shots probably will leave you dissapointed compared to a point and shoot. You need to tweak them in PP and often play around a lot more to get a shot to 'look' good...But once you do, its amazing. I'm sure you probably found it, but www.dpreview.com is about the best digital photography site i've found. The differences between your point and shoot and your new one's color rendition is the white balance probably. Can be adjusted in camera or afterward (to an extent) in photoshop. At first Autolevel and Autocontrast are you friend.  Also, if you get the feeling your shots arn't as sharp as the P&S, try using a moderate unsharpen mask. If your camera supports it and you have enough memory, shoot in raw. The after the fact exposure compensation among other settings really makes it worthwhile.

I noticed the flashlights are out of focus in the one shot....Did you manually focus or let the camera? I'm not familiar with nikon cameras, but there is probably a setting that lets you pick WHICH point to focus on.


----------



## Dan C (Feb 23, 2007)

ernsanada said:


> Does anybody know where we can get some springs like this to fit in our Jet Beam C-LE's?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you put a spring in it, how are you going to turn it off? It works differently than the P1D CE, which completes the circuit when the head screws down against the inner shoulder.......

Dan C


----------



## ernsanada (Feb 23, 2007)

Dan C said:


> If you put a spring in it, how are you going to turn it off? It works differently than the P1D CE, which completes the circuit when the head screws down against the inner shoulder.......
> 
> Dan C



Thanks for information.

I was trying to figure a way out of those pads.


----------



## ernsanada (Feb 23, 2007)

ernsanada said:


> I took this picture with my new camera. Nikon D40
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Edited pictures. Nikon L373 (UV Haze Filter) Nikon D40 set to Fine.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks for the review! I got mine the other day and I think the threads need cleaning. What did you use to clean yours off? I just ordered some Nyogel 760G from lighthound for this light because the threads were unlubricated and bone dry. Thanks in advance.


----------



## matrixshaman (Feb 23, 2007)

Yep - I tried a spring in mine as at first it would not turn on with a couple different batteries. But even a small spring will make it stay on all the time. I finally put a little solder blob on the PCB and now it works with all batteries. I think the solder blob is a great way to go on all lights that just have a bare PCB center contact (unless they've added a brass or silver contact or similar - keeps down the wear and tear on the thin PCB. I've found myself using this light more than I thought I would - cool little light although the one thing I might change would be to have a much lower 'Low'. Other than that a fantastic little light at a great price.


----------



## Byggeren (Feb 23, 2007)

Ernsanada: The difference in color in the pictures could be a result of a different white balance handling in the cameras.


----------



## Mikhail (Feb 23, 2007)

Nice Photos. I got mine from CEJ GB. Only things I didnt get are a lanyard, extra cushion & rings. :sigh: Cushion came off when I was clean threads. I still put it back and it works fine without glue.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Feb 27, 2007)

I got my 14500 in yesterday and charged it up and dropped it in... all I can say is WOW!!!!!  This is probabley the brightest LED light I have ever seen. On high with the 14500 it is easily 125-150 lumens I would guess. It is noticably brighter than my D Mini (which was tested by Chevro and proven to be 120 lumens) on a ceiling bounce test.


The 14500 worked fine without any magnets or anything, just dropped it in. Although I did have to remove the small foam ring that prevents battery rattle. With that installed the light wouldn't work with the 14500 because I don't think it was able to make contact. 

All 3 levels work great too! Low is about as bright as an L1P, I would guess around 26-30 lumens. Medium is probabley around 75 lumens if not more, and high is incredible! Easily 125 and most likely way way more (I don't want to exaggerate because I have no equipment for testing myself)


----------



## IsaacHayes (Feb 27, 2007)

Keep in mind the JetBeam doesn't handle li-ion as well as a l1d-ce. A l1d-ce is 600ma draw from battery on li-ion, and the jetbeam is 1.4amps. So yes it's brighter but it's gonna get hot and could damge the led or circuit on high...

EDIT: Oh yeah a spring wont work because it makes contact through the threads. So you'd have the light on all the time as pointed out. The reason the Fenix lights work with a spring is they don't make contact through the threads. The negative ring of the PCB is isolated from the threads and only makes contact with the edge of the body when tightened, and the postive is always making contact due to the spring pressure.


----------



## ernsanada (Mar 30, 2007)

As most of you know by now the Jet Beam CLE's are on sale at Deal Extreme, http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.2095


----------



## BMRSEB (Mar 31, 2007)

Sold out yesterday...

EDIT: Available again.. Grab 'em..


----------



## ernsanada (Apr 20, 2007)

Emilion has the new Jet Beam CL-E Version 1.2. http://emilionworkshop.com/oscommer...d=154&osCsid=fdab4d032a1121bf3913d3870f2c68aa


----------



## Knighthood (Apr 23, 2007)

ernsanada said:


> Emilion has the new Jet Beam CL-E Version 1.2. http://emilionworkshop.com/oscommerce/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=154&osCsid=fdab4d032a1121bf3913d3870f2c68aa



I just noticed that today too. Is he saying that the new version 1.2 does not use Pulse Width Modulation anymore ? If that is the case - that is pretty hot !


----------



## kavvika (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm looking to buy a Jetbeam CL-E since it seems like the perfect light to me. 1AA, twistie, Cree, not much wider than a AA battery... I will be solely using a NiMh battery with it, and it seems all the problems with CL-E's stemmed from using 14500 cells. Are there any other QC issues I should know about? The 1.2 version from Emilions workshop should have the bugs worked out right?


----------



## gunga (Apr 23, 2007)

I think it would be safer to assume the frequency of the PWM has been upped to reduce the flickering (or remove according to Emilion).

I assume the same thing was done to the rexlight (I was one of the people who thought they would just adjust the frequency rather than remove PWM altogether).


----------



## 2xTrinity (Apr 23, 2007)

> Yep - I tried a spring in mine as at first it would not turn on with a couple different batteries. But even a small spring will make it stay on all the time. I finally put a little solder blob on the PCB and now it works with all batteries. I think the solder blob is a great way to go on all lights that just have a bare PCB center contact (unless they've added a brass or silver contact or similar - keeps down the wear and tear on the thin PCB. I've found myself using this light more than I thought I would - cool little light although the one thing I might change would be to have a much lower 'Low'. Other than that a fantastic little light at a great price.


Yeah, I've done the solder blob things on lights that use cylindrical cells with no "tab", such as 18650s. A lot more convenient than spacers/magnets.


----------



## Abumustafa (Apr 23, 2007)

Hya Ernie just wanted to pick your brains i just recieved 2 C-LEs from DX 2day an they both have a blob of solder on the bottom of the head an i have noticed that the 1s you recieved from emillion dnt have a blob from your pics could this be instead of the foam pad that you recieved with yours!!!

Just does not make sense the battery still rattles in the tube once i have turned the light off  any ideas ernie!!!


----------



## ernsanada (Apr 23, 2007)

Abumustafa said:


> Hya Ernie just wanted to pick your brains i just recieved 2 C-LEs from DX 2day an they both have a blob of solder on the bottom of the head an i have noticed that the 1s you recieved from emillion dnt have a blob from your pics could this be instead of the foam pad that you recieved with yours!!!
> 
> Just does not make sense the battery still rattles in the tube once i have turned the light off  any ideas ernie!!!



Did you get any foam pads? If not try picking up some Scholls Pads. I've heard some like it better than the pads that were sent with the other lights. The pads should stop the rattle but sometime it makes the head harder to screw in for turning on the light.


----------



## ernsanada (May 2, 2007)

I just got a Jet Beam CL-E from Deal Extreme. This Jet Beam CL-E is for one of my co-workers.

I read in a thread that Emilion was saying these were the first generation Jet Beam CL-E's only sold in China.

Came shipped in this package.







Comes with holster. lanyard and one spare o-ring (not pictured).






Left, First Generation Jet Beam CL-E (Deal Extreme). Right, 2nd Generation Jet Beam CL-E (Emilion's Workbench)






Left, First Generation Jet Beam CL-E (Deal Extreme). Right, 2nd Generation Jet Beam CL-E (Emilion's Workbench)






Left, First Generation Jet Beam CL-E (Deal Extreme). Right, 2nd Generation Jet Beam CL-E (Emilion's Workbench)






Left, First Generation Jet Beam CL-E (Deal Extreme). Right, 2nd Generation Jet Beam CL-E (Emilion's Workbench) 
















Left, First Generation Jet Beam CL-E (Deal Extreme). Right, 2nd Generation Jet Beam CL-E (Emilion's Workbench) @ 70"






Left, First Generation Jet Beam CL-E (Deal Extreme). Right, 2nd Generation Jet Beam CL-E (Emilion's Workbench) Stepped down exposure.


----------



## chrome-addict (May 2, 2007)

Cool, thanks for the comparison review. Is the 2nd Gen in your beamshots the Version 1.2 or is it the one just prior to that? 
You can clearly see the difference in the knurling on the heads. There also seems to be a considerable difference in output ...were the two lights powered by similar cells? The 2nd Gen seems to have a larger, more intense hot spot.


----------



## ernsanada (May 2, 2007)

chrome-addict said:


> Cool, thanks for the comparison review. Is the 2nd Gen in your beamshots the Version 1.2 or is it the one just prior to that?
> You can clearly see the difference in the knurling on the heads. There also seems to be a considerable difference in output ...were the two lights powered by similar cells? The 2nd Gen seems to have a larger, more intense hot spot.



No the 2nd generation CL-E is the the pre 1.2 version. This version seems to be brighter. I am using Ultrafire 14500's in both lights.


----------



## ernsanada (May 2, 2007)

The version I received from Deal Extreme has a smoother twisting action when you turn the light on and off. I didn't find junk or grit in the threads.


----------

